# Configure multiple UHF remotes on 722?



## lfmichel (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a direct tv customer considering a switch to Dish when I make the HD jump. I currently use two dtv receivers and modulate their outputs throughout my home cable line. These receivers have UHF remotes so we can watch either receiver on any tv in the house. I purchased 4 extra remotes so I can just leave one in each critical room. The remotes allow you to easily put in a 3 digit code to tell it which receiver to control. 

When I move to Dish, I like the 722 but have a question. To preserve the same capability I currently have, I plan the following. Take the TV2 rca outputs through a modulator, combine with the 722 "home distribution" rf out (set on tv1) to my cable network. So here are my simple (I hope) questions:

1) Is there any way to use a UHF remote for TV1 without an "upgrade kit"? I don't think so. 

2) Is the UHF remote that comes with the 722 for tv2 the same remote as used in the "IR to UHF Pro Upgrade Kit"?

2) Should I have the upgrade kit installed (UHF box by 722) can I easily configure my UHF remote to do either TV2 and TV1 ? That is go between the two in a remote room.

THANKS IN ADVANCE !
Larry


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

0) The 622/722 will modulate both TV1 and TV2 onto the same "Home Dist" cable. You need to enable the TV1 modulation in a menu selection (it isn't on by default) for what channel to use.

1) The UHF Pro 6.3 remote supplied with the receiver comes setup to control TV2, not TV1, of the 722. You can use that remote (or any other 6.2 or 6.3 UHF Pro remote) to control TV1 via UHF Pro, but it would require moving a switch inside the remote.

2) (applies to both of them )The IR upgrade kit uses its own special remote and you want to stay FAR away from that as a solution. Extras of those remotes are hard to find. A UHF PRo 6.0 (TV2 only) or 6.2/6.3 (either TV1 or TV2) are available from lots of sources and relatively cheap. A pair of 6.2 or 6.3 remotes on eBay can be eventually purchased for ~ $15 (but they won't be new). You could get a new one for $15-20.

For reasons that may become clear, search this forum for the word "toothpick".

Unasked) DISH remotes can be programmed to an address between 1-31 to indicate which receiver to control. It is straight forward to change a remote from controlling TV1 on 722 #1 at address 1, to controlling TVx on 722 #2 at address 2, but it isn't as simple to change a remote to control TV1 and TV2 on the same receiver (unless you want to control TV1 via IR on Aux button). There is one switch to change the remote between TV1 and TV2, plus, if you are controlling both via UHF they need to be set to a different address (can be the same address and a different "range" if you want to just change mechanical switches).


----------

